# à l'enseigne



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

No puedo entender a qué se refieren estas palabras, salvo que sea algo como "del tipo de".

_Par la suite, ces mêmes voix qui n'avait pu communiquer ce que, sans le savoir peut-être, elles disaient furent exploitées —et recouvertes à nouveau— dans de bruyantes déclarations *à l'enseigne* des "révolutions culturelles" et de toutes sortes d' "écritures communistes" ou d' "inscriptions prolétariennes"._


----------



## Domtom

Creo que sí, más o menos lo que dices, como _en la línea de_. Pero sólo lo creo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

No sé Totor, me voy a tirar a la piscina 

A mí me parece que va más por el sentido de 
...bajo el estandarte de 
...bajo la bandera de
pero no se me ocurre que palabra recoge la idea (si es que lo que digo vale, claro )

¡A ver que nos dicen los demás!


----------



## Marlluna

No estoy muy segura, me pasa como a Domtom, pero yo entiendo "bajo el signo de" "bajo la bandera de". Mi consejo: espera más opiniones.


----------



## Marlluna

Nos hemos cruzado Tximeleta y yo. Veo que de momento estamos dando palos de ciego. A ver si acertamos...


----------



## Tximeleta123

¿Bajo el emblema tal vez?


----------



## totor

Sí, yo también creo que la cosa va por ese lado, pero decir



Tximeleta123 said:


> ...bajo el estandarte de
> ...bajo la bandera de



es bastante parecido a decir *del tipo de*. ¿O no?


----------



## totor

Sí, Lluís, conozco esa expresión, y varias más que utilizan la palabra, pero me da la impresión de que aquí no pintan mucho.


----------



## marcelanda

¿al modo de?


----------



## Tximeleta123

totor said:


> Sí, yo también creo que la cosa va por ese lado, pero decir
> 
> 
> 
> es bastante parecido a decir *del tipo de*. ¿O no?


 

Pues el sentido creo que sí Totor pero me parece que nos dejaríamos por el camino muchos matices.

Creo que necesitamos la mano (y las neuronas) de nuestros amigos nativos.


----------



## Domtom

Tximeleta123 said:


> A mí me parece que va más por el sentido de
> ...bajo el estandarte de
> ...bajo la bandera de


 
No lo sé académicamente, pero intuitivamente lo veo como *Arantza*, creo que es lo que ella dice.


----------



## totor

marcelanda said:


> ¿al modo de?



Sí, ésta me gusta. Me parece la más ajustada.

Salvo que venga algún nativo y nos tire la estantería abajo  .


----------



## totor

Tximeleta123 said:


> Pues el sentido creo que sí Totor pero me parece que nos dejaríamos por el camino muchos matices.



Es cierto lo que dices, sí, pero en mi caso particular, prefiero perder algunos matices a incurrir en un galicismo.

Tal vez no lo sean (aunque lo dudo), pero se le parecen bastante, Arantza.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tampoco conozco el sentido de esta expresión que de hecho no es una expresión acuñada, salvo para las tabernas y hoteles de antaño (esa placa que pone el nombre/título y cuelga encima de la puerta). 

No veo claro si es bajo la bandera, o so color de.

Ni idea.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Tampoco conozco el sentido de esta expresión que de hecho no es una expresión acuñada, salvo para las tabernas y hoteles de antaño (esa placa que pone el nombre/título y cuelga encima de la puerta).



A mí tampoco me suena como una locución, Gévy, salvo como tú dices (à l'enseigne du bon vin, etc.).

Por eso me parece que la mejor opción es la de Marcelanda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Yo sí ya encontré esta expresión y si mis recuerdos no me fallan significa: _se réclamer de / reivindicarse de_ /_ bajo la etiqueta de_.

- _so colo_r (Gévy) es lo que creo más se parece (pero seguimos buscando)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, amigos?
> 
> No puedo entender a qué se refieren estas palabras, salvo que sea algo como "del tipo de".
> 
> _Par la suite, ces mêmes voix qui n'avait pu communiquer ce que, sans le savoir peut-être, elles disaient furent exploitées —et recouvertes à nouveau— dans de bruyantes déclarations *à l'enseigne* des "révolutions culturelles" et de toutes sortes d' "écritures communistes" ou d' "inscriptions prolétariennes"._


 
*Bajo la (imagen de) marca de*
(recordando la idea de rótulo de una tienda, por ejemplo).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo lo veo más en el sentido de *en nombre de*...

O, también, *al amparo de*...


----------



## Domtom

_...declaraciones efectuadas a la luz de las revoluciones..._


----------



## totor

Ah, esto se pone lindo  .

Ya tenemos un montón de opciones  .

Lo difícil va a ser ahora elegir una  , porque todas tienen lo suyo.


----------



## Mirelia

Cintia&Martine said:


> Yo sí ya encontré esta expresión y si mis recuerdos no me fallan significa: _se réclamer de / reivindicarse de_ /_ bajo la etiqueta de_.


 

Llego un poco tarde a este interesante hilo donde, como suele pasar, se combinan explicaciones de sentido y propuestas de traducción (que no son lo mismo pero se ayudan!). Como Martine, yo también entiendo _à l'enseigne_ en la línea de _se réclamer de_. Pero también entraría el elemento de "estandarte", que ya se mencionó. Desde ahí, y exagerando sin duda la posibilidad de usar sentidos figurados, a la hora concreta de traducir quizá me animaría con "alistadas en", o "enroladas en", etc. 

¿Se habrá entendido algo?


----------



## totor

Sí que se entendió, Mirelia (quedate tranquila).

Me da la impresión de que todas más o menos _se valent,_ y que se trata más bien de una cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Yo encontré esa misma expresión en un texto que estoy traduciendo.

"Il y a aussi ce débat recurrent sur le rôle de l'individu dans l'histoire. Avatars proximes: la thèse khrouchtchévienne du «culte de la personalité» pour conjurer le fantôme de Stalin, et la chute d'Icaro de Lin Piao quand à l'enseigne de la «théorie du génie» il cherchait à propulser Mao dans le ciel inactif des bouddhas prolétariens"

Creo que "bajo la etiqueta" sería una alternativa interesante, pero se pierde el matiz "combativo" de la bandera o el estandarte. Supongo que, según el contexto, se podría optar por una u otra. "Bajo la (imagen de) marca de" también me gusta...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Bueno, hoy en día, cuando hablamos de _enseigne _pensamos en lo que describe Gévy. No estoy nada segura de que la idea de combate se mantenga.

Me gusta más la idea de la etiqueta. En tu texto es casi: _emulando_.

Espera otras opiniones.
Au reovir, hasta luego


----------



## Mirelia

Para el ejemplo de León Izquierdo, propondría:
"cuando, embanderado en la 'teoría del genio'..." (más o menos un símil de lo que propuse en el post del 10 octobre 2007).


----------



## rolandbascou

A l´enseigne de a surtout le sens d´un endroit ou l´on peut acheter quelque chose : tel tissu se vend á l´enseigne de ... cela équivaut aussi à une adresse.
Au sens figuré : sous le patronage de, sous couleur de ; so color de, al amparo de ...


----------



## Nenatikk

Nueva pregunta​
Y qué significa entonces 'a l'enseigne de la fille sans coeur'??

Bajo el nombre de la chica sin corazón??

Merci

Pues es una canción de Edith Piaf, aquí os dejo un enlace al video:

**** Los enlaces hacia Youtube no están permitidos en WR.
El contexto.
Martine (Mod...)
 
También puedo copiar la letra si queréis.

Muchas Gracias


----------

